# Who do we want in the 1st round of the playoffs if we make it?



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I say OKC. We seem to have their number this year, and have always been able to give them the fits. Lets target that 8th spot! 
I think if we face the Spurs, Lakers or Mavs its pretty much a 4-1 ending for us.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think we should aim for 4th in the Conference. Not an impossible ask. Since we are only 1 game behind Dallas(atm) and playing Dallas next. 

But 4th to 9th at the moment is very tight. 
With 4th 7th and 9th playing today after this post.
Doubt Phoenix(10th) gets a playoff spot but they are a chance.

Coming 4th means you face Dallas/Memphis/Clippers/Nuggets/Jazz in the 1st round.

I would love to face the Nuggets in round 1, Thunder in round 2 and come who may in a conference final.

Doubt we make 4th let alone a conference final but that would be the dream run.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Okay half a game seperates 4th to 9th. 

Grizzlies obviously with the better percentage but they will have lots of back to backs presumably to catch up to the amount of games everyone else has played.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I want to avoid facing the Grizzlies at all costs. They are a huge darkhorse this season. I think our best match ups would be against OKC and Denver. Possibly Dallas too.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Grizz could be beatly this year Gay and Gasol have stepped up and no idea what Zach will come back as.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Beastly is what I meant.

I have no idea who I want anymore in the 1st Rd. 
OKC seems like the best match up as I like the idea of 
Parsons v Durant
Lowry v Westbrook
Lee v Harden

We have solid defensive players on their main attacking players.

I think realistically 6th is the highest we can aim for now. 
So we will be facing 1st to 3rd or not be in the playoffs.
Spurs-OKC fighting for 1 and 2 atm
Lakers Clippers Grizzlies fighting for 3rd. 

Should be interesting.
Mostly I am scared of Spurs and Grizzlies.

The others come what may.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Our schedule to finish the season is not ridiculous. A lot of the teams we are playing are against our compeitiors for a playoff spot. 

@ Kings tonight need this win
@ Blazers hopefully they are tanking and Aldridge is kept quiet
v Jazz at our home much better chance of a victory. One of the two teams looking into the playoff picture.
v Suns at our home against the team most likely to kick someone out of the playoffs. IMO.
@ Nuggets Gallinari? The loss of Nene makes them weaker as well. Important back to back.
v Nuggets Gallinari? The loss of Nene makes them weaker as well. Important back to back. 
@ Mavs Important game against the defneind champions with a fight for position and a place in the playoffs.
@ Hornets Hopefully Eric sits this out 
v Warriors Hopefully they are tanking
@ Heat Hopefully someone decided LeBron Wade and Bosh need a rest.
v Hornets Hopefully Eric sits this out


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Or we could just tank and drop out of the 8.

At least we get to keep our draft pick.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

well this sucks. Talk about blowing it in the last 6 games. Ouch


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

In the first of the draft? It's deep and you have multiple picks, so you got a lot of options :sarcasm:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Wish the Mavs had done better we could have had 3 picks from 10 to 20......


----------

